
JavaScript Libraries Are Almost Never Updated Once Installed - zackbloom
https://blog.cloudflare.com/javascript-libraries-are-almost-never-updated/?hn
======
kls
In our environment we have a CI process that stars out the package.json then
runs and npm update, executes end to end tests and logs tickets along with
version numbers as technical debt tickets. This keeps us fairly up to data as
far as library dependencies go. The problem with not updating is that after a
period of time the upgrade path becomes almost impossible without a
significant rewrite. Whereas front running it with CI allows us to see the
train coming before it hits us and allows us to digest it in smaller
manageable bites.

